# Jordan might to return to Bulls to play!



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

*JORDAN MIGHT RETURN TO THE BULLS!*

Look at hoopshype.com's rumors I'm not making this up. This article printed today.

Yet the task won't be complete until the olive branch is extended to the guy whose statue stands outside the United Center. There is talk that Jordan wants to retire as a Bull, now that Krause is no longer on the scene to prevent it. According to one wild rumor, Jordan could return as a reserve player if his former team gets into playoff contention after the All-Star break.

"Potentially, we may need another scorer," Paxson smiled.


Oh my god if this is true I might cry.

I'm going to watch sports center to confirm this is even a rumor... Nope nothing on ESPN, if this writer just made it up I will dedicate a couple hours to ruining this guys credibility as a writer.

This was printed yesterday by the same writer as above

General manager John Paxson hired a head coach and completed a blockbuster trade in less than 48 hours last week, but he might not be done yet.
Paxson conceded the Bulls are not a finished product. A proven scorer could be on his wish list for a later date, although a more up-tempo offense and a healthy Marcus Fizer could fill the void before then.

"We still have other areas that need to be addressed at some point, but it's a one-step-at-a-time thing," Paxson said Tuesday. "Potentially, we lack scorers, but if our defense and rebounding are better, we'll get easier scores."


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

With Rose gone this would not be a bad idea at all. I am sorry but to see Jordan back in a Bulls uniform would bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

Imagine the lineup

Chandler
Jordan
Curry
Hinrich
Crawford
Williams
Pippen
Davis
Robinson
Gill
Blount

Chicago has already been the best team in NBA history


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Agreed, I mean who would not want to see this lineup for the Bulls if they can make it to the playoffs.


Crawford,Hinrich
Jordan,Gill
Pippen,Robinson
Chandler,J.Williams
Curry,Davis


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Imagine that Jordan and Pippen won just one more title with the Bulls. What a great story. If this happened I think that the Bulls would forever be known as "the greatest team in the history of the NBA"

If this happened I would cry.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

:grinning:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't know if I would laugh or cry if Jordan played again.

I don't think it will happen.

He doesn't need to play again. He is and will always be a Bull.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KirkHinrich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be sweet for both the NBA and City of Chicago. It's actually more for us fans and the City of Chicago. Again, playoffs aren't easy to get so it's a long shot. 

Even if Jordan was back, i don't know if we could go that far in the Playoffs. 

Curry
Chandler
Pippen
Crawford
Jordan

Not bad! The past, present, and future are all together for the "LAST DANCE".


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

if MJ coming back is anything like his comeback with the Wizards, you dont want it to happen, trust me. MJ shot them out of half the games, sure he was hot a few games which got crazy press and made it seem like MJ was so great for the Wizards, but local people know MJ gunn'ed them to a loss in many of those games and then blamed other people. Not to mention there wasnt much development of the players in those games, because they were all watching MJ shoot the ball allt he time. 

So what kind of sense does it make if the Bulls right now are good enough to make it to the playoffs and do it, onlly to have MJ come in and ball hog it, and ruin that chemistry?


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

Nobody likes MJ more than me (it was maybe the best day of my life when I heard that he was coming back to the Bulls after his first retirment), but be rational about this for a second.

The players in Washington HATED Jordan with a passion. I know that the Bulls' new attitude is all about hustle and effort and MJ would only be preaching more of the same, but the Bulls need a new identity. Having MJ back on the team would absolutely crush the development of Crawford and Curry as team leaders.

As it stands now, the vets are trying to teach the young guys how to lead. As much as anyone would want to assume that MJ would do the same, I don't think it would go down that way. His personality is just too dominant - it's what made him successful but also a rough teammate to deal with.

If he wants to play, it'd be hard to pass that up - it would be AMAZING to see him in a Bulls uniform one last time. But for the long term development of the team, I think it could be a real negative. Just my opinion.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

True it'd be great to see him as a Bull again, but even then we still probably wouldn't get that far into the playoffs.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>onetenthlag</b>!
> Nobody likes MJ more than me


I dunno bout that, my best friend owns every pair of shoe made by Jordan, ( he has freaking 132pairs!) and posters overlapping his walls in his room, plus he can pretty much name any stat or award hes won in his career. But anyways back to my real point, Jordan will not agree to this, if he didnt come back with Zen then he won't come back to the Bulls even if Scottie is there. In the next day or two, MJ's answer will be a firm NO.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>onetenthlag</b>!
> Nobody likes MJ more than me (it was maybe the best day of my life when I heard that he was coming back to the Bulls after his first retirment), but be rational about this for a second.
> 
> The players in Washington HATED Jordan with a passion. I know that the Bulls' new attitude is all about hustle and effort and MJ would only be preaching more of the same, but the Bulls need a new identity. Having MJ back on the team would absolutely crush the development of Crawford and Curry as team leaders.
> ...


make it happen pax and jordan!! i want to see more nationally televised bulls games this year. i don't think jordan will sour his teammates the way he did in washington, bcs he'll have a different role here. I see him as a finisher/closer type role where he'll be used in cluch sitations or to settle down the team when things aren't going their way. I think it would work, but only if Jordan is able to really get his body back into shape. I'm not sure what his body is like right now. 

Anyway, what a drama filled year this is making out to be. I love it!


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

The only reason why Jordan going to Washington was bad is that they won too many games and didn't get good draft picks. Look at Washington this year, the same team as last year except Hayes and Arenas take Jordan's place. Wizards almost made the playoffs the last two years and they won't make it this year, this is a testimate to how much Jordan helps a team. Jordan helped the team win more than Arenas ever will. 

The only thing I question is Jordan's physical well being, but I don't care if he plays one game I would cut Mason Jr. By the way Jordan plays with a lot of the Bulls in the summer and our young kids love him. The kids in Washington don't play with heart, and I know your right they didn't like Jordan but what does that say about them. I think they were all just mad a 41 year old was so much better than any of them will ever be (not Arenas, but he wasn't there)

How can you not want Jordan to come back to the Bulls Happyface etc.. Maybe the kids in Washington didn't like him but they are a bunch of losers. (except Juan Dixon)


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Maybe for the last game of the season they could do a tribute of some sort.

Have him announced (frrrrrrrrrommm North Caaaaaaaaaarolina), start the game, get announced, let the crowd cheer thier brains out; for 20, 30 minutes if need be. 
Then immediately after tip-off, call timeout and take him out, one last time, as a Bull (Allow for more cheering). And yes, this game would last 5 hours. 


Of course MJ would never agree to something like that, his ego and his competitive drive would never allow it. Too bad, something like this would be a great tribute, without the pressure to get in shape and deal with expectations that just aren't realistic anymore.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> The only reason why Jordan going to Washington was bad is that they won too many games and didn't get good draft picks. Look at Washington this year, the same team as last year except Hayes and Arenas take Jordan's place. Wizards almost made the playoffs the last two years and they won't make it this year, this is a testimate to how much Jordan helps a team. Jordan helped the team win more than Arenas ever will.


Hmmm... What about Jerry Stackhouse?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Jerry Stackhouse is a fraud!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The addition of Jordan would be a nice way for closure but it would hurt the Bulls chances in the future. By adding Jordan we would stall Jamal's and ERobs recent progress and cost the team a 2004 1st rounder. 

I would be jacked if Jordan returned but I really want to see Jamal, Eddy and Tyson develop and lead us to a new generation of Bulls excellence.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't what to think. Jordan will like this team more than the Washington one no doubt. But I think that the players will really play hard for him. And the Bulls won't win a championship this year...come on, let's be realistic.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

realistically speaking i think there's no comeback. the last comeback had mj training months before the season to get his conditioning up. and being the high profile person that he is he couldn't hide or work out in secret. he needed to train against the league's finest players so we all heard about those episodes at Hoops. reporters would know if he was visiting Grover or some other trainer as well. if his training regimine/physical activity was increased in any significant fashion we will read about it. if mj wanted to join the team by the all star break and be effective i imagine we would've heard about him in the bulls scrimmages. and he'll say something coy like - oh i'm just trying to lose some fat.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> The only reason why Jordan going to Washington was bad is that they won too many games and didn't get good draft picks. Look at Washington this year, the same team as last year except Hayes and Arenas take Jordan's place. Wizards almost made the playoffs the last two years and they won't make it this year, this is a testimate to how much Jordan helps a team. Jordan helped the team win more than Arenas ever will.
> 
> The only thing I question is Jordan's physical well being, but I don't care if he plays one game I would cut Mason Jr. By the way Jordan plays with a lot of the Bulls in the summer and our young kids love him. The kids in Washington don't play with heart, and I know your right they didn't like Jordan but what does that say about them. I think they were all just mad a 41 year old was so much better than any of them will ever be (not Arenas, but he wasn't there)
> ...



I'm an MJ fan, he to me is unarguably the best athlete ever even though everyone tries to argue it. But i'm also a realist, and also watched most of those Wizards games. I live near D.C., actually in Columbia, MD so i get them all on local stations, and i also listen to sportsradio pretty much all day long(Wizards reports). You dont have to believe me but MJ was a detriment to the team because he was a ball-hog-gun that just yelled at his teammates for everything, even when he screwed up. I can remember one game where MJ was like 3 for 15 or something like that, basically shot them out of the game, and then afterward he *****es that his teammates arent playing hard enough. He was clearly a big reason why they lost alot of those games, i'm not saying he didnt help them in others, or that they might've not lost regardless, but at least they would've learned something from those losses in terms of taking pressure shots. But they didnt, because MJ got ALL the pressure shots, he got everything, it was the MJ show and thats a big reason why it was detrimental to a young team. Without MJ there, they would've learned to carry the team themselves instead of constantly relying on MJ because hes MJ. 

I think thats the biggest problem, because its very difficult to criticize MJ, being who he is. MJ is pretty much beyond reproach, and it was a very one-sided team when MJ was with the Wizards. He basically ran the organization, the team, and everything they did, and nobody could really publically/privately criticize him for anything because it was MJ. I have no doubt in my mind MJ was a detriment to the Wizards young player developments. They didnt suck, they had some decent talent, but when you have an over the hill all star getting the shots like he was in his prime and trying to carry the team on his shoulders all the time even though he didnt have to, then theyre going to suck alot worse. Not to mention the players wont develop and learn, all they will learn is to rely on an All Star to carry them, and i guess learn to be a roleplayer to try and cleanup his misses or something~

I love MJ, but not the MJ with the Wizards.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm sure there's some people on this board who are aware of the lengths Jordan had to go to to get in shape for the Wizards. When Jordan first considered returning, he was at least 30lbs overweight in the summer before the season, and he started training to late to get in ideal game shape. Thus he was haunted by injuries his first year back.

I made the incorrect assumption that his second year back would be more injury plagued. But I underestimated the value of his worth ethic -- when given enough time for adequate preparation -- and I also underestimated Tim Grover.

Grover and Jordan trained intensively after the end of the 01-02 season, and once the season started, Grover traveled with Jordan all year, cooking for him, training with him, monitoring him, and keeping him in tip-top shape. The result of their work was a remarkable achievement: Jordan played in all 82 games for the Wizards. We're talking about a guy who in his youth could jump into the stratosphere, putting amazing pressure on his knees over a long career, and he was plagued by knee injuries the year before. 

In conclusion, if Jordan is thinking about returning at some point this year, I hope he's training now. Anyone have a report as to Tim Grover's whereabouts?


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes Jordan at fourty one was as good if not better than Stackhouse ever WAS ( yeah I think he's already peaked)

I feel those like Happyface that wants the young guys to do their thing on their own, but think about this who in Washington could have picked up the slack for Jordan, I know percentage wise Jordan didn't shoot too well but neither does Stackhouse. Hughes was the guy who got shafted for the most shots but he's not a team leading quality player. 

Like I said before I know the guys in Washington didn't like him but our young guys love him they play at Hoops Gym with him and some of them work out with Jordan and his trainer.

Jordan yelled at the kids in Washington, thats true, but he also yelled at the guys in Chicago (and in Chicago everyone around Jordan over acheived) Doug Collins talked publicly about how the kids in Washington were just being soft. If you can't take critisism from Jordan what the hell is wrong with you.

I think if Jordan did come back (which I doubt considering I've only heard it from one source) I think he would be willing to be more of a role player, I doubt he would be the go to guy at the end of the game, he's no longer fast enough to create his own shot at will (well I guess he wasn't in Wash either, but Stackhouse is not a great shooter especially from outside the arc where he is down right awful)

Skiles quote, "Some guys in this league now a days get mad when a coach yells at them to get back on defense, they have an attitude like how dare you coach me"


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Its not only that, Jordan would screw up himself and yell at them, thats what really would piss me off. And Collins was like MJ's yes man which is why the players lost respect for him. Its like the rest of the team took all the blame for their losses even though Jordan deserved most of it due to his poor shooting, and Jordan took all the credit for their wins, media wise at least.

Stackhouse was playing pretty well for awhile during that time, although he went through a slump as well


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If this is true, which I dont believe it will be, might as well get Rodman  BTW, did anyone watch the thing on Rodman on ESPN the past 2 nights besides me?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I watched the Wizards everytime they were on television(TNT, ESPN, ABC) and what I observed was that, yes Jordan had offshooting nights. But the team around him was a bunch of soft-whiners. I saw Stackhouse pouting more often than not. Larry Hughes played well next to Jordan sometimes. But Kwame Brown IS soft. He's not the player Jordan thought he drafted, and Jordan found that out firsthand. Kwame will never be a great player who leads his team to a championship. There's a mental toughness that he just plainly doesn't have.

Now MJ with the Bulls...that's a diffrent story. Do you think MJ is ever going to have to yell at Tyson to play hard like he did with Kwame? MJ loves Jamal's game. And sometimes Eddy does need to be yelled at. And I don't think MJ is going to have any problems with the Roy Williams bred Hinrich. We've got a better harder working more MJ-Friendly group of players than Washington.

MJ tried to come off the bench for that team and let the team do their thing. But they proved they were a lottery team early on by going what, 0-5 to start the season?

If the Wiz didn't have MJ they might have gotten Lebron. That's the only criticism one can have of the Jordan/Collins years.

But if you think MJ lost them more games than he won them, then you weren't watching the same team. Jordan was doing more than throwing up bricks. He can still be an excellent passer. He can play lockdown defense in spurts. He rebounds well. And he knows the game better than anyone. He was right to yell at his teammates after the New York game. He WAS out there diving on the floor for loose balls, while the young guys were just jogging up the floor. I'll never forget the Wiz game against the Jazz, where Karl Malone ran the length of the floor right past Kwame Brown who had a quarter court lead, to get the layup. That right there underscored to me the diffrence between Jordan's generation and Kwame Brown type players. It had nothing to do with athleticism, upside, or any of that garbage--Karl Malone just wanted to win more than Kwame did.

I forgive Jordan for wanting to give the city of Washington DC a non-joke team. For playing for free basically.

But I'll never forgive Abe Pollin for taking the money and running, leaving MJ on the outside looking in(blacklisted it looks like--wouldn't want any owners like Jordan in the ol' boys club now would we Abe. Gotta keep things like they've always been).

But no. I don't think MJ is coming back. If he was going to he would come back to the Lakers. I really want him to get his own team soon. Hopefully Reinsdorf can work something out in the future and sell Jordan the Bulls.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Ok, we can argue back and forth if MJ was detrimental or a positive to that Wizards team, but i'll say i strongly disagree with you that he was helpful. You dont develop players by bringing in MJ whos gunning and taking the majority of those shots. Yeah he passed the ball, but he also gunned the hell outa it as well. He did play spurts of great defense, i remember a play of him coming back and pinning someones layup with both hands on the backboard. But he also would get burned as well, his legs werent there everyday, far from it. I just dont agree with the idea of bringing in a temporary player whos going to take the majority of shots knowing hes a temp player, and trying to get all your young players to play around him. Thats NOT developing your young players, thats trying to win 5 more games(and getting tons of media attention) at the risk of development. But looking back, all that seemed like was a ploy to get fans in the seats and get exposure for the Wizards. There is no doubt in my mind, the Wizards younger players would've been more seasoned from that year had MJ never came to Washington. Because some of them would've had to step up their game, much like Jamal, Curry, etc. have to now. At least the Bulls are giving them the opportunity to do it, instead of bringing in a former great player as a temporary crutch.

I also disagree with you about Kwame. Even though things dont look too pretty right now, Kwame has the potential to be a good player. It was only his 2nd year in the league, straight outa high school, you cant expect him to be body'ing up on everyone. You guys have that same criticism of Curry now as well, does that mean Curry will never be a good player? You give Kwame 30-40 min's a game right now and shots, and he'll give you a double double just about every game.

btw i saw almost all their games on Home Team Sports, and other local channels, not just nationally televised ones. The Media constantly blew it up everytime MJ played well, and even when he shot poorly Sportscenter would show him making shots like he was carrying the team with the rest of the players taking the blame for the loss. It was so one-sided especially in terms of national media coverage its not even funny. But its MJ, goes with the territory :dead:


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

Let's also remember Kwame was drafted ahead of Chandler and Curry, more should be expected of him, by time he is going to have a chance at being and all-star Tyson, Eddy, JO, Wallce, Martin and probably someone else will be ahead of him, he was PICK #1. Man, Krause really topped MJ that year.

I doubt Jordan and Pippen combined would average 48 min per game but I like the idea of them running the SF position by comitee. I doubt Jordan would take even 10 shots a game. 

Don't you need veterans to help your young guys how will it impead on the young guys growing process we are in need of another offensive guy. You also have to consider both him and Scottie will miss some games, they don't have the knees to play every night.

Sportscenter did Washington a favor by only showing MJ, the team got more recognition (money from memorobilia and tickets sales) the last two years than the ten before that combined.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> Ok, we can argue back and forth if MJ was detrimental or a positive to that Wizards team, but i'll say i strongly disagree with you that he was helpful. You dont develop players by bringing in MJ whos gunning and taking the majority of those shots. Yeah he passed the ball, but he also gunned the hell outa it as well. He did play spurts of great defense, i remember a play of him coming back and pinning someones layup with both hands on the backboard. But he also would get burned as well, his legs werent there everyday, far from it. I just dont agree with the idea of bringing in a temporary player whos going to take the majority of shots knowing hes a temp player, and trying to get all your young players to play around him. Thats NOT developing your young players, thats trying to win 5 more games(and getting tons of media attention) at the risk of development. But looking back, all that seemed like was a ploy to get fans in the seats and get exposure for the Wizards. There is no doubt in my mind, the Wizards younger players would've been more seasoned from that year had MJ never came to Washington. Because some of them would've had to step up their game, much like Jamal, Curry, etc. have to now. At least the Bulls are giving them the opportunity to do it, instead of bringing in a former great player as a temporary crutch.
> 
> I also disagree with you about Kwame. Even though things dont look too pretty right now, Kwame has the potential to be a good player. It was only his 2nd year in the league, straight outa high school, you cant expect him to be body'ing up on everyone. You guys have that same criticism of Curry now as well, does that mean Curry will never be a good player? You give Kwame 30-40 min's a game right now and shots, and he'll give you a double double just about every game.
> ...


As someone who lives in the Washington DC, area currently.

Live in Woodbridge, VA and work in Alexandria..

I too watched the Wizards game on a local level even went to the MCI center when they played the Bulls. Also, listening to local radio (sportstalk 980). On the John Thompson show, they ripped Abe Pollin and members of the team.. when that crap went down after the season.

The Wizards were a bunch of whiners and soft with no heart. The only other guy I saw leaving it outthere on the floor was MJ, Juan Dixon and sometimes Ty Lue. 

MJ tried to be a role player @ first, but the only things the Wiz did was lose and stink up the joint... 

More MJ = More wins! When MJ went down, so did the Wizards!

If you have so called players on your team... when MJ wasn't even playing in games.. and you get your butts handed to you.... what is the excuse then?

Kwame crying in practice.. he too hard... 

When you step into the league and are the #1 pick..people want to see at least a glimpse of promise or something too look forward too. Kwame is still underachieving to this day... is it still MJ's fault?

Stackhouse was the most unassuming "star" I have ever seen..
He played with no passion.. it almost seemed like he didn't care if they won or lost games.

It was funny when MJ first took over the VP/GM job..how on all the news stations, they were scouting areas across Maryland, DC and Virginia where they thought MJ and his family would move too..

The bottom line is that everyone in this area was peeved that MJ didn't become more of a Washingtonian instead of holding his ties to Chicago.

Remember the day after they fired Jordan, in the Washington post front page was MJ leaving MCI center in his car pointing out the Illinois license plate.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> As someone who lives in the Washington DC, area currently.
> ...



I dont agree with the inference your making about the resentment of MJ came from him not wanting to live in Washington or making it a permanant home. I hear you when the media around here would talk about it, i remember MJ was being criticized for constantly flying back and forth and not being around the team enough as their GM. But i just dont buy the idea that Abe and the local media around here criticized him only because of him not wanting to live here. The local media as you know listening to 980, can be very critical regardless. Also, i dont doubt at all what Abe said, which is that MJ created a unhealthy atmosphere around the organization although he was trying to say it in the nicest way possible. 

THe other stuff is just a difference of opinion i guess, but Stack was good for awhile, he just slumps too, alhtough he feels like a bust right now. I think Richard Hamilton was here in the beginnning of the MJ era as a GM, wasnt he responsbile for that trade i cant remember? I guess Larry Hughes looks pretty good but still. I still think Kwame is going to be good, despite alot of peole doubting him. I doubt he'll ever live up to being a #1 pick, but i think he'll be a very good player in the league. Living up to #1 is a monumental task for anyone, ask Joe Smith, Olowokandi, Jay-Will, etc. etc.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I typed it wrong.. I didn't mean to say that was the only reason Abe Pollin canned MJ... 

But I heard that argument almost everyday around here..

The only unhealthy atomosphere outside of MJ's tenure was their decades of being cellar dwellars.. how did Abe fix that?

I guess the other things are just a matter of an individuals opinion as well.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

If there is a shred of truth to this rumor, I'm not sure if I like it or not.

The reason's that I like the idea ...

1. Doing so, would almost definitely secure Crawford's future as a Bull.

2. Even at 40 (or whatever he is), Jordan can still play and contribute.

3. His experience and presence would help the Bulls immensely.

The reason's that I don't ...

1. Chemistry. Teammate of Jordan tend to stand around and watch Michael. Notice that the Wizards are playing better without Michael, than they were with him. So, I worry that the chemistry of this team may be a problem with MJ. Also, many of them are looking to make a name for themselves and with Jordon on the team, they will be always second fiddle to His Airness. 

2. Building for the Future. Every minute that Michael gets would be a minute that could be used to further develop the younger guys. If we were on the cusp of a championship and all we needed with someone like Michael, I'd do it in a heartbeat, but even with Michael the best we can do is get the Eastern Conference Finals ... and the last time I checked they don't give out rings for that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Notice that the Wizards are playing better without Michael, than they were with him.


Washington is 6-11 .353 and 3-7 .300 in their last 10 games.

Washington was 37-45 .451 last season.

Washington is on pace to win 29.

Jordan seems to have been worth 8 more wins to them.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Jordan should retire a Bull. And lets face it, we arent going to win a title this year. Inspite of what many of the "experts" say, he would be a great influence on our youngsters. Dont believe me? Ask Rip Hamilton why he is the player he is today. He has repeatedly said Jordan made him a better player. The next thing the "experts" will say is that Jordan killed Kwame. Well, how well is Kwame doing now that Jordan is gone? Without looking over his shoulder at Jordan all the time, Kwame is...................................................exactly the same as he was last year. Kwame is a dog. And just the fact that Jordan rode him a bit and now that he is gone means no more excuses. 

The fact is, no matter what anyone thinks, Jordan ought to retire a Bull. He has more then earned that right. And you better believe that Pax and JR would certainly love to have him for one more year. Pax knows first hand how Jordan can help the young players grow having been a teammate of his (Pippen, Kukoc, Grant, etc) Jr would love to have him cause of the full houses Jordan would bring for the rest of the year. While I doubt these rumors are true, its something i certainly wish would happen. Jordan today is still a better player then Jalen. Imagine that


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Washington is 6-11 .353 and 3-7 .300 in their last 10 games.
> ...


except that stackhouse and arenas have been hurt ...looks like addition by subtraction ...they seem better off without him


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls really really need a SG/SF type of guy. Jordan fits the bill.

rlucas has it right.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

Even with all those obvious negatives, I second the opinion that MJ shoud retire as a Bulls. Regardless of any basketball blah-blah, this just make sense to me. Probably not a wise move for basketball wise if you look only at this year. But still it just seems like the right thing.

Just like I hoped somehow we were going to have Pip back and have him retire as a Bulls before, I think it's only right thing for what he has done for the Bulls.

I don't know. Call me a romantist or nonsense. Yet, I like to see it happening.

Once in a while everybody need a fairytale and what a fairtale this will be.


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

*Jordan fan but...*

This is a tough one for me. I don't buy into the stuff that happened in Washington as proof that Jordan can't contribute to a young team. the problem is that Jordan's style is fire and brimstone. He has always been this way. This is why many of his x teammates have at one time or another wanted to kill him! Let me list the ones off the top of my head (G. Gervin, Horace Grant, Bill "I will break your legs Mike!" Cartwright, Steve Kerr). They hated him but over time and with success (6 rings) they respected his drive. 

I am however no romantic gushing over Mike wearing Bulls colors again. I don't live in the past. The questions are: Can Mike at his age contribute to this team? Will his ego allow him to contribute? No one knows the answer to this.


----------



## jsong (Nov 5, 2003)

Considering his past, the more people questionaing his effective at this age, the higher chance he will prove them wrong. Again.

And I still think he can score 15 -20 ppg if his body can stand. 15 - 20 easy. 

Once he explain how he maintain 30 plus ppg. He simply said "That's 8 points per quarter. That's 4 field goals per quarter. I think I can do that every night. It's not that hard".


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> except that stackhouse and arenas have been hurt ...looks like addition by subtraction ...they seem better off without him



Arenas was not on the team last year and has already helped the Wiz to some of their wins. So the Wiz should be as good or better than as last year even with Arenas hurt if MJ was a negative last year.

This leaves Stack. So if MJ was addition by subtraction and losing Stackhouse is subtraction, then they should be even. Which they are not.

Therefore, looks like losing MJ has hurt the Wiz in terms of how competitive they are.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to be so blunt, but the +/- ratings or how some of you try and compare everything with past records and players vs present are just retarded. Reminds me of when Dabullz uses +/- ratings to evaluate how well one player played. I mean if we went by that Jamal never deserved any time on the court despite seeing differently by watching the games. There are SO many factors that arent included in alot of your comparisons, like a new coach in Eddie Jordan perhaps? Like a new system? Like the play of Laettner when he was healthy? Like an overall different team chemistry and personality? Like 2nd, 3rd, 4th years of different players? I mean lets be realistic here, when you make those comparisons purely based on a few factors like the star players only, there are so many other aspects that your not accounting for which makes those comparisons stupid. Roleplayers have a significant affect on wins losses, unless you dont think E-Robb, JYD, etc, etc. dont ever contribute to winnning. The same goes for Lue, Whitney, etc, etc. 

I just think those comparisons and how you guys reach conclusions based on star players only or +/- ratings for a single player is very flawed. I dont think theres much accuracy at all to the conclusions you guys reach using those methods because theres so much you dont account for, including good and bad years from different players.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> The reason's that I like the idea ...
> 
> 1. Doing so, would almost definitely secure Crawford's future as a Bull.


Wha? How?

Michael would probably only play for a fraction of this year and then call it a day. How is this going to make Crawford want to stay for the years after Jordan any more than he does now (however much that might be)?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: JORDAN MIGHT RETURN TO THE BULLS!*



> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> Look at hoopshype.com's rumors I'm not making this up. This article printed today.
> 
> Yet the task won't be complete until the olive branch is extended to the guy whose statue stands outside the United Center. There is talk that Jordan wants to retire as a Bull, now that Krause is no longer on the scene to prevent it. According to one wild rumor, Jordan could return as a reserve player if his former team gets into playoff contention after the All-Star break.
> ...


Oh god, I am sick of Jordan by now. He retired came back. Retired, came back. Stop doing that Jordan, make up your mind, RETIRE OR DON'T.


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: JORDAN MIGHT RETURN TO THE BULLS!*



> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh my god if this is true I might cry.



I would cry too.

The LAST thing this Bulls team needs is that selfish egomaniac.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Let's be a playoff team first. Then if it happens, it happens. Would be a fairie-tale ending and put the Bulls back on TV, no doubt.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Jordan fan but...*



> Originally posted by <b>genex</b>!
> I don't buy into the stuff that happened in Washington as proof that Jordan can't contribute to a young team. the problem is that Jordan's style is fire and brimstone. He has always been this way. This is why many of his x teammates have at one time or another wanted to kill him! Let me list the ones off the top of my head (G. Gervin, Horace Grant, Bill "I will break your legs Mike!" Cartwright, Steve Kerr). They hated him but over time and with success (6 rings) they respected his drive.


Herein lies the problem:

They respected his drive while he was winning 6 rings. However, he no longer has even a fraction of the abilitiy needed to carry a team to a championship. As a result, he was nothing more than a washed up bickering veteran in Washington. Similar to Oakley's stint in Chicago.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> 
> I just think those comparisons and how you guys reach conclusions based on star players only or +/- ratings for a single player is very flawed. I dont think theres much accuracy at all to the conclusions you guys reach using those methods because theres so much you dont account for, including good and bad years from different players.


No one is saying the numbers are the only thing that matters. But it sure beats everyone just saying, "Well, I believe this..."

MJ caught a lot of flak from holding Kwame back. Did he really?

MJ caught some grief for not fitting a running game like some of the other talent? Now, were the Wiz going to win alot with a different style?

Bottom line: There are very few 'facts' anyone could pull out of their bag to say losing MJ was addition by subtraction.


----------



## Wild Wild West (Jun 30, 2003)

I have mixed reactions to this rumor. I am more interested in long term building than short term thrills, and it is Jordan's choice but deciding to not participate in much of the regular season and then taking off your cape for the playoffs is the kind of superstar selfishness that Jordan believes he is entitled to.

He lives for this kind of speculation in my opinion, and one factor that increases the chances of coming back are that he has said he is retired for good. We all know his track record when he says he is 99% sure he won't do something is to bet on the 1%. His picture should be next to any definition of crying wolf. I believe he could of made his comeback decision with Washington early in the summer but enjoyed a whole summer of speculation where will he or won't he was a bigger story than actual news.

I have utmost respect for him as an athlete with marvelous gifts and a work ethic to go with it. If he didn't have those gifts I believe you are talking about someone who would not leave significant footprints in the world. As a person, teammate, GM etc he is middle of the pact ordinary, and I found myself not liking the person more as time goes on. I am far more concerned with the developement of the Bull's existing players than I am on speculation of what his highness will do. The attention he gets exceeds the quality or capabilities of the man, whose greatness was limited to his ability as a player, and whose role model status is in my opinion undeserved.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

not to mention Rodman wants to come back. Make a E-Rob for Kukoc deal and this team is ready to role. 

PG-Jamal Crawford/Kirk Hinrich
SG-Michael Jordan/Kendall Gill
SF-Toni Kukoc/Scottie Pippen
PF-Tyson Chandler/Jerome Williams/Corie Blount
C- Eddy Curry/Antonio Davis/Dennis Rodman

That would bring back some memories. 

5/12 Players on championship Bulls team. 7/12 not. Resign Cartweight as an assistant coach and this team will have some of the key championshiopl players all in 1 team.

John Paxson
BJ Armstrong
Bill Cartweight
Michael Jordan
Scottie Pippen
Dennis Rodman
Toni Kukoc
Corie Blount

whoa talk about championship expectations from players and coaches.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I would cry if we made the playoffs and i saw both Crawford and Jordan together on the same court. with Hinrich in the distance somewhere  

Steve Kerr said before that MJ would never tag along for a championship run or he'd have join the Lakers. With this situation is a little different but still his competitive nature wouldn't allow him to do this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. Imagine the lessons Crawford could learn about playing the 2 from Jordan. Look at what Rip learned from Jordan in his short time. That'd be fantastic.

And honestly. Who would you rather start at the 2 guard this year? An old Kendall Gill or an old Michael Jordan? Yeah. Not a hard decision there.

But honestly, I'm 99.9 percent certain that MJ is retired for good.

Poor Scott Skiles if he had to manage Scottie Pippen AND Michael Jordan AND the young kids. That sounds impossible. If we had MJ and Scottie, we wouldn't need a head coach.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Man. Imagine the lessons Crawford could learn about playing the 2 from Jordan. Look at what Rip learned from Jordan in his short time. That'd be fantastic.
> 
> And honestly. Who would you rather start at the 2 guard this year? An old Kendall Gill or an old Michael Jordan? Yeah. Not a hard decision there.
> ...


MJ would likely be the 3.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Man. Imagine the lessons Crawford could learn about playing the 2 from Jordan. Look at what Rip learned from Jordan in his short time.



So are you saying Rip Hamilton is the player he is today because he played with Jordan? Look at the affect Jordan had on his team last year.





> And honestly. Who would you rather start at the 2 guard this year? An old Kendall Gill or an old Michael Jordan? Yeah. Not a hard decision there.


Gill


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying Rip Hamilton is the player he is today because he played with Jordan? Look at the affect Jordan had on his team last year.


Yes I am. And Rip Hamilton will tell you the same thing. Before Jordan started working with him, Hamilton was just a too thin slasher. A bit of a disapointment. Jordan taught him that midrange game. Now kid plays like a midrange reggie miller.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

I'll believe when I see it...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask Rip who is responsible for his success. he always says one name and one name only, and that name is Michael Jordan. In fact, he said it about a week ago again in some publication I was reading.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Would this really help??

MJ back as a player...I don't think it would help


----------

